# Favourite Cockapoo Colour



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ok a bit of fun ... I know we are all cockapoo crazy and adore all types of cockapoos .... but if you had to just choose your two fave coat colours what would they be .. now I know this is hard ... but its just for fun 

My two faves would be.... *black* and *chocolate brown * ... 

ha ha ha I have a cream and brindle cockapoos lol...


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Chocolate Roan and red

I have a white parti!!


----------



## crazy lady (Jan 19, 2012)

black and apricot- we have apricot


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Dark apricot/red is my absolute favourite followed by black - and yes, I have neither of those either! x


----------



## NellyBean (Nov 23, 2011)

I think their is a pattern amerging here... Maybe we dont buy our fav colours first as its a good excuse to buy more poos to get your favourite colour 

My favourites red and chocky roan (i have a dark apricot... For now  ) xx


----------



## calli.h (Aug 29, 2011)

Im partial to chocolate roans and chocolate brown's! As a total chocoholic the colour choice is probably no surprise ha ha!!

Arthur is Apricot, but is getting reddish down his spine tail and ears!!?


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Yep just as I thought ... we all need more cockapoos  

What a fun thread ...


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

I'd also like a choclate roan, choclate or apricot cp

I have a black and white parti...


----------



## anndante (Oct 26, 2011)

Red and apricot... and I have a white one!!! Don't tell her!


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

Deep red with white and either chocolate with white or choc roan


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Sheilagh that's cheating lol .. you can't choose 3    ok just for you ....


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Awena .. show us your new baby please  you will love having two xxx


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Any roan for me, I already have blue and a chocolate so maybe I should have an orange and a lemon!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Ah Awena - how exciting!! x


----------



## Fiver (Nov 26, 2011)

Ok JoJo....I'd like a black one and a blonde one 

and if Sheilagh is having 3 please can I have a chocolate with white as well


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Def red!! Molly's got her eyes closed as I type this ...they're so rich and don't fade.. Gorgeous! X


----------



## doreen (Sep 17, 2011)

Got to say red or tri colour but still love my buddy


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

SSHHHHHHHHHHHH ! whispers choccy roan !


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

francesjl said:


> SSHHHHHHHHHHHH ! whispers choccy roan !


No way ... I'm telling your lovely boys ... giggling here ...


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

Red (which is what we have ) and blonde (which I know I'd have in the bath each night - hence we got a red )


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

I love all cockapoo colours but if i have to pick to it would be choc( in any variety) and sable but of course i love red and merle too lol,my aim is to have one in each colour lol xxx


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

I always wanted a white one with apricot ears, and that's Izzy 
I also love lemon roan, red, and tri-colour.


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

Black and black.......:twothumbs:


----------



## loobylou (Nov 20, 2011)

designsbyisis said:


> Red (which is what we have ) and blonde (which I know I'd have in the bath each night - hence we got a red )


Me too ...... Love the blondes but equally love Red, i love the way charlies is different colours in different lights!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Interesting....it would depend when you asked the question as I've changed my mind so many times....current favs are reds and tri colour


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Oh cream all the way (that's tilly have to stick up for our own) ha ha. 

Second choice would be black with with chest and paws.
Soooooooo cute. 😉


Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Love blue roan, phew, but love choccy roan and blonde too. Oh no! Thats three, sorry


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Happy Easter my lovely cockapoo friends .. 

Love all your colour choices ... we love them all .. but it is interesting to see which colours are prefered ...


----------



## Lulu-belle (Aug 26, 2011)

Black is my fav and then cream.


----------



## Emily+Harry (Mar 31, 2012)

My favourite is chocolate brown which is why i was willing to wait ages for my puppy as ivreally wanted a chocolate one  she is just stunning but i also love red or golden


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Red (I love my gorgeous boy :love-eyes cream/light apricot & choccie sable, oh it's soooo hard to narrow it down to 2 :whatever:


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ha ha ha I know picking two is hard .. but it just a bit of fun .. 

As you all know .. I would pick every colour if I could ..


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Has to be apricot for me


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Black

It used to be choc but that has now been pushed into 3rd place as I love the black and Tans/ Tri


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Blue Merle is my fav

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------

